# Choose a  flag for somerset



## rubbershoes (Jun 6, 2013)

I see a lot of cars with Devon and Cornwall flags stickers











It turns out Somerset doesn't have a flag and the Somerset Gazette is having a competition to choose one

The finalists are here 


This one is suitably bonkers


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2013)

Needs more guns and cider surely?


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like a pipe smoking dragon offering someone an old fashioned boxing match.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2013)

This one is my favourite:






I'd get rid of the dragon though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2013)

they can share the british indian ocean territory flag


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2013)

Defo needs cider and cheese.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 6, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Defo needs cider and cheese.


 

And a hand with six fingers


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2013)

Always had a flag, we don't need the papers or the state to endorse one  Red (or red outline) wyvern on single colour background.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> This one is my favourite:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get rid of the dragon though.


 
That's the best bit.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Always had a flag, we don't need the papers or the state to endorse one  Red (or red outline) wyvern on single colour background.


 


It turns out that's the flag of the Somerset council not the county itself. that's what prompted the competition


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2013)

rubbershoes said:


> It turns out that's the flag of the Somerset council not the county itself. that's what prompted the competition


 
Nah i didn't mean that specific one, the one with the mace - i meant the loads of local variants all based around a red wyvern (usually with strong yellow and hint of blue somewhere).


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2013)

editor said:


> That's the best bit.


 
Your opinion doesn't count: being from the land of dragons prevents you from making an unbiased judgement!


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2013)

My county flag is well shit 

Looks like Dot Cotton's tablecloth.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Your opinion doesn't count: being from the land of dragons prevents you from making an unbiased judgement!


 
I keep seeing the lovely Welsh Dragon on all these designs, so it looks like my comment has been positively _invited_ here.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Nah i didn't mean that specific one, the one with the mace - i meant the loads of local variants all based around a red wyvern (usually with strong yellow and hint of blue somewhere).


 
Like this?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, but with the wyvern a bit more upright and not looking like he's going to keel over.


----------



## Poot (Jun 6, 2013)

Devon has only had an official flag since 2006 apparently. And I think we probably nicked the idea off Cornwall. But don't tell them that, they'll be unbearable.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah, but with the wyvern a bit more upright and not looking like he's going to keel over.


 
No idea why I'm doing this, but here ya go...I've straightened him/her/it up a bit.






#wastingmylife


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2013)

Little bit too upright now. Sorry 

You entering the comp then?


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Little bit too upright now. Sorry
> 
> You entering the comp then?


 
Ha, I didn't do this! It's off Wikipedia. I just cut, rotated and pasted.

Plus even if I had done this, I live 100s of miles away. It's not for me to pick your flag


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2013)

This is what i choose then:


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 6, 2013)

Complete with phone number and email address? 

It'd be unique among flags, I reckon.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 6, 2013)

Poot said:


> Devon has only had an official flag since 2006 apparently. And I think we probably nicked the idea off Cornwall. But don't tell them that, they'll be unbearable.



The Devon one was done in the teeth of opposition from the Council.  They didn't want one for some reason.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah, but with the wyvern a bit more upright and not looking like he's going to keel over.


 
Yes, well, he'd probably been at the cider.


----------



## toggle (Jun 6, 2013)

Poot said:


> Devon has only had an official flag since 2006 apparently. And I think we probably nicked the idea off Cornwall. But don't tell them that, they'll be unbearable.


 
we know you nicked the idea.


rubbershoes said:


> The Devon one was done in the teeth of opposition from the Council. They didn't want one for some reason.


 
most of cornwall council would like the cornish one and the attitudes behind it to go away as well.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 10, 2013)

Definitely needs the Ddraig Goch to remind the peoples of the world that Somerset is, in fact, the occupied territories


----------



## Pingu (Jun 11, 2013)

you have no flag you say?


----------



## tallulahj (Jun 11, 2013)

wyverns only have 2 legs though...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 11, 2013)

This is true but loads of people call it a wyvern down here - for example the cricket teams supporters club was the somerset wyverns.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

should be a a bottle of scrumpy with a couple of cricket bats and a passed out wyvern at the bottom.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2013)

The flag should feature the motto _Non Ut Bonum Ut Devoniae _for obvious reasons.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> they can share the british indian ocean territory flag


 
Crikey that's not kind to the eyeballs is it?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 12, 2013)

This was a good one for Benin in the past. No messing about.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 13, 2013)

We need to reserve the wyvern emblem for when the Commonwealth of Wessex finally secedes


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## BlackArab (Jun 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> This is true but loads of people call it a wyvern down here - for example the cricket teams supporters club was the somerset wyverns.


 

'here'? have you moved?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 14, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> 'here'? have you moved?


 
Always weston mate, always somerset. You've got me on loan


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Always weston mate, always somerset. You've got me on loan


 

I thought you were a Southmead boy but Weston, that's worse (((((BA)))))


----------

